# AV-Receiver und Surroundanlagen - Wissenswertes und Kauftipps rund um die modernen Sound-Schaltzentralen



## AntonioFunes (12. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *AV-Receiver und Surroundanlagen - Wissenswertes und Kauftipps rund um die modernen Sound-Schaltzentralen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: AV-Receiver und Surroundanlagen - Wissenswertes und Kauftipps rund um die modernen Sound-Schaltzentralen


----------



## Cibox (12. Januar 2013)

Was imho in dem Artikel fehlt ist der Hinweis auf RIHD-fähigkeit auf die man sowohl beim Kauf vom AV als auch beim TV achten sollte.
RIHD (Remote Interactive over HDMI) ist für mich absolutes Must-Have da man sonst ständig mit 2 Fernbedienungen rumhantieren muss. Mit RIHD kann man die Anlage bequem über die TV-Remote steuern... und das ist besonders wichtig wenn man den Tuner (afaik standardmäßig) im TV eingebaut hat.

Ach ja und noch etwas: Man sollte berücksichtigen, dass man für 3D-Filme die PS3 DIREKT beim TV anschließen muss. Bei meinem Onkyo-Receiver (TX-SR507) wird das 3D Signal NICHT durchgeschliffen, d.h. die PS3 erkennt nicht das am anderen Ende ein 3D-fähiger TV steht. Ob das bei anderen BD-Playern genauso ist weiß ich leider nicht...

@Topic: ich hab das KHT2005 System von KEF... war zwar nich ganz billig aber der Sound ist imho einfach ein Traum!


----------



## Olsen84 (12. Januar 2013)

Ich beschäftige mich ebenfalls gerade mit dem Thema und muss eine Aussage noch einmal ganz deutlich unterstreichen:

Wenn ihr mit den Boxen auch Musik hören wollt, dann legt euch Standboxen zu. Wenn es nur um HipHop oder den sonstigen Mist geht, der aktuell durchs Radio läuft, dann sind auch 20€-Boxen ok. Gehts aber um richtige Musik, sind Standboxen unabdingbar.

Ich habe mich vor einem Jahr für das Edifier S550 entschieden und bin damit einfach nur unglücklich. Spiele und Filme sind ok. Aber im Stereo-Modus fallen mir echt die Ohren ab. Sollte man dennoch vor haben, sich einen Reciever zu kaufen, um ihn an einem Komplett-5.1-System zu verschwenden, dann darf es ruhig eines der billigeren Geräte sein. Die Plastik-Joghurt-Becher sind selbst an einem 200-€-Receiver absolut überfordert.


----------



## Kevin1965 (12. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mich auch mit dem Thema beschäftigt und habe diesbezüglich auch meine Fragen dazu hier im Forum gestellt.

Nach langem überlegen habe ich mich für den Yamaha RX-V473 als Receiver und für das Jamo S 606 HCS 3 Lautsprechersystem entschieden,

Ich war auch kurz davor, mir diese sogenannten "Brüllwürfel" zu kaufen. Letztendlich hat mir das Jamo mit seinen großen Standlautsprechern aber besser gefallen. Auch wenn es teurer war. Und Boxenkabel musste ich mir auch noch dazu kaufen.

Gestern habe ich alles angeschlossen und ich muss sagen, ich bin fast umgefallen, so gut war der Klang. Ich habe es also nicht bereut.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2013)

Cibox schrieb:


> Was imho in dem Artikel fehlt ist der Hinweis auf RIHD-fähigkeit auf die man sowohl beim Kauf vom AV als auch beim TV achten sollte.
> RIHD (Remote Interactive over HDMI) ist für mich absolutes Must-Have da man sonst ständig mit 2 Fernbedienungen rumhantieren muss. Mit RIHD kann man die Anlage bequem über die TV-Remote steuern... und das ist besonders wichtig wenn man den Tuner (afaik standardmäßig) im TV eingebaut hat.


 wieso ist das gerade _dann_ wichtig wegen des TV-Tuners? ^^ Damit Du nicht für Senderwahl und Ton laut/leise zwei Fernbedienungen brauchst? Also, meiner Meinung nach ist es entweder IMMER wichtig, egal ob es um Senderwahl, Bildoptionen oder auch einfach nur Wahl des Eingangs am TV geht, oder aber es stört einen nicht, dass man vtl 2 Fernbedienungen braucht.  

Ich selber hab eine Universalfernbedienung, damit ich auch noch den BD-Player und CD-Player mitbedienen kann, und natürlich Receiver+TV. Aber es wäre auch nicht schlimm, wenn ich nen Sender mit einen Fernbedienung und den Ton+vlt auch ein Surround-Programm mit der anderen wählen müsste - normalerweise wählt man halt zB Sender oder Eingang, legt Bildoptionen fest, und ab dann muss man ja lange Zeit wenn überhaupt dann nur die Volume umstellen. Ich hatte aus Faulheit, die Universal-FB einzurichten, lange Zeit für den Receiver trotzdem dessen FB genutzt, also zwei Fernbedienungen - das fand ich überhaupt nicht "schlimm". TV-Ton nutze ich btw. ohnehin so gut wie nie über den Receiver, nur für Filme über meinen BD-Player, Musik und den PC nutze ich den Receiver, nen Yamaha RX-V471. Es kann natürlich sein, dass es DANN was nerviger wird, wenn man TV-Sound immer per Receiver laufen lässt und bei jedem Umschalten per TV-FB auf einen anderen Sender dann zur Receiver-FB greifen muss, um die Volume zu ändern.

Weißt Du denn, ob diese Art der HDMI-Steuerung auch Herstellerübergreifend klappt? Selbst wenn nicht: wenn man sich nen Receiver + halbwegs angemessene Boxen leisten kann, dann wäre auch eine Universal-FB für 30-40€ kein Beinbruch, WENN man unbedingt nur EINE für alle Geräte will.


@Olsen84: naja, ich bin auch kein HipHop- oder Chartsmusik-Fan, aber wer das gerne hört, wird trotzdem auch mit guten Boxen viel mehr von seiner Musik haben. Is ja nicht so, als würden im HipHop und typischer Chart-Popmusik automatisch schlechte Instrumente verwendet und der Sound schlechter als bei einer Schülerband produziert werden... 

@Kevin: kann es sein, dass ich die Boxen empfohlen hatte? Freut mich, dass Du dich dafür entschieden hast und die scheinbar sogar über den Erwartungen sind - ich selber merke auch immer, wenn zu meinem Kumpel mit seinem "450€ für Receiver + 5.1-Boxen"-Set gehe, wie schwach der Sound bei ihm ist und wie sehr der Sub VERSUCHT, mit viel Bumms das ganze zu vertuschen... 

Ich hab bei mir Boxen für "Neuwert" ca 700-800€ angeschlossen, wobei ich meine alten Stereo-Regalboxen (ca 40x25cm HxB und 25cm tief) für Front L+R nutze (die kosteten mal 900DM), Center Heco Victa 101 ca. 80€, hinten rel kleine JBL Control One (90€) direkt an die Wand montiert und nen eher kleineren Sub von Yamaha für 150€, den ich für Filme auf ca 60% stelle (Musik ca 40 und DA, wo Filme wirklich ein Grummeln senden, auch mitgrummelt, ansonsten aber einen sauberen und NICHT bebenden Bass erzeugt, was mir auch Recht ist - ich mag das gar nicht, wenn beim Bass übertrieben wird und sogar zB eine zugeschlagene Tür sich anfühlt, als würde in einer Holzhütte ein 150kg-Mann Sackhüpfen machen... zudem könnte ich einen richtig megafetten Bass meinen Nachbarn auch nicht antun


----------



## Kevin1965 (12. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Kevin: kann es sein, dass ich die Boxen empfohlen hatte? Freut mich, dass Du dich dafür entschieden hast und die scheinbar sogar über den Erwartungen sind - ich selber merke auch immer, wenn zu meinem Kumpel mit seinem "450€ für Receiver + 5.1-Boxen"-Set gehe, wie schwach der Sound bei ihm ist und wie sehr der Sub VERSUCHT, mit viel Bumms das ganze zu vertuschen...


 
Ich glaube ja  Ich war ja kurz davor, mir noch einen Subwoofer dazu zu bestellen. Aber das kann ich den Nachbarn beim besten Willen nicht antun. Die Boxen machen auch so genung bums.


----------



## Olsen84 (12. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mich für das Edifier bspw auf Grund der guten Rezensionen entschieden. Viele Tests bewerteten es sehr positiv. Aber mit Musik hat das alles nicht viel am Hut. Es sind eben PC-Lautsprecher. Mein Vater hat daheim ebenfalls eine 5.1-Anlage von Yamaha, welche ich bis dato immer als Referenz kannte (wahrscheinlich auf Grund des guten Receivers) - hauptsächlich natürlich bei 5.1 Audio-DVD`s und Filmen.

Dann habe ich mir mal die Klipsch RF7 im Stereobetrieb angehört und bin bei den ersten Tönen bald umgefallen. Es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, richtige Boxen zu haben, statt sich mit dem Brüllwürfel-Mist abspeisen zu lassen. Wobei man hier ehrlich sagen muss, dass viele Menschen keinen Wert auf hohe Audio-Qualität legen (Stichwort MP3-Generation - eine Schande) und dann natürlich nicht sonderlich viel Geld in eine Anlage investieren müssen.

Lirum larum: Nach den Klipsch-Boxen sind mir sowohl daheim als auch bei meinem Vater fast die Ohren abgefallen. Da merkt man erstmal, welch minderer Qualität man sich jahrelang ausgesetzt hat. Man erlebt altbekannte Alben in völlig neuer Art und Weise.

Das neue System soll in naher Zukunft aus dem Denon 3313 sowie den Klipsch RF82 ii und passenden Rears sowie dem Center bestehen. Ergibt bei Amazon einen Kostenfaktor von ca. 2500€. Aber dann hört man auch wirklich Musik. Mal sehen, wann ich das Geld zusammen habe


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2013)

2500€ ist natürlich ein Preisgefüge, das sich viele beim besten Willen nicht leisten können, und andere wollen es auch einfach nur nicht - viele hören ja auch wochenlang keine halbe Stunde am Stück mal wirklich bewusst ihre Musik, da ist das dann auch echt nicht nötig  aber es gibt ganz sicher nen Haufen Leute, die sich ein System mit Mini-Satelliten gekauft haben und zufrieden sind, sich aber was deutlich besseres geholt hätten, wenn sie wüssten, wie viel besser das klingt.

Das ist so ähnlich wie bei vielen anderen Dingen, zB auch Lebensmittel: da macht man jahrelang nen Salat mit Billig-Essig, und 1x bekommt man ne _etwas_ teurere Flasche Essig und ist erstaunt, dass es so viel leckerer schmeckt - und ab da kauft man dann immer die 6-8€-Flasche statt der für 1,49€ - und da die Flasche ja trotzdem für ich sag mal 10 Salate reicht, ist der Aufpreis relativ gesehen auch gar nicht so hoch. Wenn man ne gute Anlage für zB 800€ vs nem System für nur 150€ nimmt, dann sind das halt bei zB 15 Jahre Nutzung, was nicht unüblich lange ist, pro JAHR ca 45€ - soviel geben viele pro Monat nur fürs Handy aus, und wenn man bei nem Autokauf einfach mal auf ein unwichtigeres Extra verzichtet, sind die "teuren" Boxen auch wieder kein Problem.


----------



## Cibox (13. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wieso ist das gerade _dann_ wichtig wegen des TV-Tuners? ^^ Damit Du nicht für Senderwahl und Ton laut/leise zwei Fernbedienungen brauchst? Also, meiner Meinung nach ist es entweder IMMER wichtig, egal ob es um Senderwahl, Bildoptionen oder auch einfach nur Wahl des Eingangs am TV geht, oder aber es stört einen nicht, dass man vtl 2 Fernbedienungen braucht.
> 
> Ich selber hab eine Universalfernbedienung, damit ich auch noch den BD-Player und CD-Player mitbedienen kann, und natürlich Receiver+TV. Aber es wäre auch nicht schlimm, wenn ich nen Sender mit einen Fernbedienung und den Ton+vlt auch ein Surround-Programm mit der anderen wählen müsste - normalerweise wählt man halt zB Sender oder Eingang, legt Bildoptionen fest, und ab dann muss man ja lange Zeit wenn überhaupt dann nur die Volume umstellen. Ich hatte aus Faulheit, die Universal-FB einzurichten, lange Zeit für den Receiver trotzdem dessen FB genutzt, also zwei Fernbedienungen - das fand ich überhaupt nicht "schlimm". TV-Ton nutze ich btw. ohnehin so gut wie nie über den Receiver, nur für Filme über meinen BD-Player, Musik und den PC nutze ich den Receiver, nen Yamaha RX-V471. Es kann natürlich sein, dass es DANN was nerviger wird, wenn man TV-Sound immer per Receiver laufen lässt und bei jedem Umschalten per TV-FB auf einen anderen Sender dann zur Receiver-FB greifen muss, um die Volume zu ändern.
> 
> Weißt Du denn, ob diese Art der HDMI-Steuerung auch Herstellerübergreifend klappt? Selbst wenn nicht: wenn man sich nen Receiver + halbwegs angemessene Boxen leisten kann, dann wäre auch eine Universal-FB für 30-40€ kein Beinbruch, WENN man unbedingt nur EINE für alle Geräte will.


Noch einmal zur genaueren Erklärung:
Situation früher: TV + Tuner + DVD/BD-Player (BD-P)  + AVR -> Man schließt den TV am HDMI-Ausgang vom AVR an und belegt ja nach belieben die Eingänge vom AVR mit Tuner und BD-P 
Großer Nachteil: Man hat 4 (TV, Tuner, BD-P und AVR) Fernbedienungen (FB) und muss noch dazu sämtliche Geräte einzeln einschalten

Situation heute: Im TV ist Tuner integriert -> Wie kommt man zum Audiosignal? 
Lösung:  HDMI  mit ARC (Audio Return Channel) wird an einem beliebigen  Eingang (!) des AVR angeschlossen und den AVR auf "HDMI-Ctrl." (Onkyo)  stellen. Der BD-P (und/oder sämtliche andere Geräte) wird dann am TV (!) angeschlossen und es ist somit egal wieviel weitere Eingänge der AVR hat. Letzteres ist eben wichtig, weil z.B. das 3D-Signal NICHT über den AVR durchgeschliffen wird und der BD-P direkt am TV hängen muss.
Weiterer Effekt: Man steuert über EINE FB TV und AVR gleichzeitig: drückt man stand-by, schalten beide gleichzeitig ab. Lauter/Leiser wird direkt auf den AVR weitergeleitet. Die Universal-FB bräuchte man dann nur für'n BD-P.  Da ich aber (wie erwähnt) eine PS3 habe, brauch ich dafür sowieso den Controller.

Bzgl. Kompatibilität: Ich hab das bei Onkyo AVRs sowohl bei nem Sony als auch bei nem Panasonic TV problemlos hinbekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2013)

Cibox schrieb:


> Noch einmal zur genaueren Erklärung:
> Situation früher: TV + Tuner + DVD/BD-Player (BD-P) + AVR -> Man schließt den TV am HDMI-Ausgang vom AVR an und belegt ja nach belieben die Eingänge vom AVR mit Tuner und BD-P
> Großer Nachteil: Man hat 4 (TV, Tuner, BD-P und AVR) Fernbedienungen (FB) und muss noch dazu sämtliche Geräte einzeln einschalten


 Willst Du alles auf einmal eingeschaltet haben? Das wäre für mich Quatsch, im Gegenteil, ich finde: natürlich schaltet man die Dinge einzeln ein, man braucht ja nicht immer alle Geräte auf einmal ^^ Und selbst wenn man doch 2-3 Geräte gleichzeitig nutzen will: Du musst doch sowieso einige Tasten drücken, um auszusuchen, was Du hören/sehen willst - sei es TV-Sender wählen und Volume einstellen oder im DVD-Menü das Setup nutzen und den Film starten + am Receiver passenden Bildausgang wählen und Volume einstellen usw. - ob du dann noch 1-2 mal mehr auf "an" drückst, ist doch nun wirklich nicht schlimm. Ein Player zB geht an sich eh an, wenn Du die Schublade aufmachst und ne Disc einlegst, und falls schon eine drin ist: auf "Play" drücken muss man ja sowieso, und ich kenne ehrlich gesagt nur Player, die durch Druck auf "Play" auch angehen, falls sie noch aus sind. D.h. hier ist es gar nicht nötig, dass eine "Masterfernbedienung" een Player erst einschaltet. Oder ist das bei der PS3 anders?




> Situation heute: Im TV ist Tuner integriert -> Wie kommt man zum Audiosignal?


 bei mir über ein optisches Kabel, das vom LCD zum Receiver geht 




> Lösung: HDMI mit ARC (Audio Return Channel) wird an einem beliebigen Eingang (!) des AVR angeschlossen


 An einem EINgang? Das macht doch keinen Sinn, dann kannst Du ja am LCD nicht das Bild der Geräte sehen, die am Receiver angeschlossen sind, und auch das Menü des Receivers hast du dann nicht auf dem Schirm ^^ Das ARC ist doch an sich grad dafür gedacht, dass man über den AUSgang des Receivers das Audio vom TV trotzdem nutzen kann ^^ Und so oder so: DAS hat ja alles noch nichts mit der Frage zu tun, wie viele Fernbedienungen man braucht  Übrigens: nicht jeder LCD hat ARC, meiner zB hat das nicht. Auch deswegen nutze ich ein optisches Kabel (2€)




> und den AVR auf "HDMI-Ctrl." (Onkyo) stellen. Der BD-P (und/oder sämtliche andere Geräte) wird dann am TV (!) angeschlossen und es ist somit egal wieviel weitere Eingänge der AVR hat. Letzteres ist eben wichtig, weil z.B. das 3D-Signal NICHT über den AVR durchgeschliffen wird und der BD-P direkt am TV hängen muss.


 also, bei neueren Receivern steht noch dabei "3D", wobei ich mich frage, ob Du da ganz sicher bist: das Bild-Signal gibt der Receiver an sich unbearbeitet weiter, wieso sollte dann 3D verloren gehen? Hast Du das mal getestet, vlt auch mit anderen Kabeln? Es wäre aber auch wirklich möglich, dass es bei PS3 nicht geht, bei BD-Playern aber kein Problem ist. Da kenn ich mich aber auch nicht aus.




> Weiterer Effekt: Man steuert über EINE FB TV und AVR gleichzeitig: drückt man stand-by, schalten beide gleichzeitig ab. Lauter/Leiser wird direkt auf den AVR weitergeleitet.


 Das wär für mich zB schon Mal ein Grund, das *NICHT* so zu steuern - ich schaue eben meistens das "normale" TV-Programm NICHT über meine Hifi-Boxen, d.h. der Receiver ist dann aus - das wäre doof, wenn die Volume dann nicht geht  oder nach nem Film schaue ich gern TV, das wäre dann bescheuert, wenn Receiver und TV ausgehen würden. ^^

Ich hab btw eine Logitech Harmony, da kann man auch "Aktionen" programmieren, zB "DVD schauen" => die FB geht in einen Modus, in dem ich die Tasten so belegt hab, dass zB Volume den Receiver steuert, "Programm vor" den Player anspricht (Kapitel vor) usw. - da reicht *ein* Druck auf "an" bei der FB, und der TV, Receiver und Player gehen kann, Receiver schaltet automatisch auf den Eingang für den Player, TV schaltet auf den Eingang für den Receiver und wird stumgeschaltet. Aber obwohl das gehen würde, nutze ich selber lieber eine separate Steuerung, also ich wähle an der FB zB TV, Player usw. und wähle dann dort das, was ich mit dem auswählten Gerät grad machen will.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Januar 2013)

Mein Fernseher, aus dem Jahr 2008, unterstützt aber kein ARC ... 

D.h. ich nutze auch ein optisches Kabel. Mein AV startet, wenn der Fernseher eingeschaltet wird, Lautstärke lässt sich über die Fernseher-FB steuern ... dann hört der Luxus aber auch schon auf, weitere Einstellungen wie z.B. Presets müssen mit der AV FB eingestellt werden.

Ich hab den Yamaha V57x, zwei Teufel Ultima 40 Standboxen und einen Teufel THX Center. Die Rearboxen sind aufgrund der Verkabelung nicht wirklich realisierbar, keine Lust durch das komplette Wohnzimmer noch Kabel zu legen. Einen separaten Subwoofer brauch ich nicht, die Standboxen haben soviel Druck, dass man sich Sorgen um die Nachbarn macht.

Ich bin mit meinem Setup sehr zufrieden, einzig und allein ein größerer LCD bzw. LED könnte mal angeschafft werden. 37" bei ~4-5m Sitzabstand ist schon ein wenig klein, aber ein neues Gerät wird erst angeschafft, wenn der alte LCD kaputt ist. 

Hmm, Herb ... warum schaust du normales TV nicht auch über den AV? 
Wenn man einmal den deutlich besseres Sound von solchen Boxen gg.über den eingebauten Dreckslautsprechern gewöhnt ist, dann will man doch nicht wirklich zurück ... oder?!

Übrigens, NuBert Boxen kann ich auch empfehlen, aber die sind nochmal deutlich teurer als die Teufelboxen. Jeder Audiophile mag bei Teufel die Nase rümpfen, da ich aber hauptsächlich Filme schaue, mag ich den basslastigen Klang der Boxen!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mein Fernseher, aus dem Jahr 2008, unterstützt aber kein ARC ...


 Und meiner ist von 2011 und hat kein ARC 



> Hmm, Herb ... warum schaust du normales TV nicht auch über den AV?
> Wenn man einmal den deutlich besseres Sound von solchen Boxen gg.über den eingebauten Dreckslautsprechern gewöhnt ist, dann will man doch nicht wirklich zurück ... oder?!


 naja, Nachrichten, Polittalkshow, Simpsons, Big Bang Theory, Filme, die ich eh schon 2x gesehen hab usw. - da reicht mit der Sound der LCD-Boxen völlig aus - Receiver + Boxen ziehen halt auch nicht nur 10W  und ich hab den TV echt sehr lange pro Tag an, das macht also schon was aus. Receiver nutze ich nur für besondere Dinge, zB nen Videoabend mit Kumpels oder Live-Übertragung eines wirklich interessanten Spiels usw.


----------



## byaliar (13. Januar 2013)

Als PC gamwer sollte man auf DVD  direkt input channels bestehen, die digitale Anschluss über toslink optisch oder spdif überträgt nur stereo, dolby
Das Problem man braucht DDl oder dts connect das haben die wenigsten onboard sound chips dabei.
also soundkarte was ein gamer sowieso hat. (Nicht alle haben Dts connect oder DDl Lizenzen dabei)
Dann das nächste Problem DDl und Dts connect sind klanglich schlechter als der native PCM Sound. Was wieder nach dem Sinn eines AVR aufwirft, wenn man einen am HTPC oder PC anschließt.
Wenn man einen findet der noch DVD direkt Eingänge hat, nehmen.ansonsten bleiben nur noch billig DVD boxen sets (die noch analog sind) oder Selber zusammenbauen mit Endstufen.
Wieso wird dieser Markt nicht gesehen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2013)

byaliar schrieb:


> Als PC gamwer sollte man auf DVD direkt input channels bestehen,


 du meinst 6x analog für Surround? Das hat aber eben so gut wie kein moderner Receiver, ich wüsste jetzt auch kein aktuelles Modell, was das hat.



> die digitale Anschluss über toslink optisch oder spdif überträgt nur stereo, dolby
> Das Problem man braucht DDl oder dts connect das haben die wenigsten onboard sound chips dabei.


 bei SPDIF nimmt man dann eben DolbyDigitalLive / DTSConnect - man muss dafür zwar ne passende Karte haben bzw. kaufen, aber ich sag mal so: wer nen Receiver + passende Boxen bezahlen kann, hat auch 30-40€ für ne Karte mit DDL/DTS-C. zudem kann man den Sound inzwischen ja auch per HDMI über die Graka übertragen.

Und wegen der Qualität: soviel schlechter, dass sich der Sound dann anhört, als hätte man nur ein 80€-Boxenset (so dass ein gutes Set qausi nutzlos wird), ist der Unterschied zu pcm nun auch wieder nicht... was noch dazukommt: entscheident sind ja die Sound-Samples, die im Spiel genutzt werden, und die sind so oder so meistens nicht so toll, dass man nen Unterschied zwischen versch. digitalen Übertragungsarten merken würde   bei Games geht es auch mehr darum, DASS man Surround hat - ob pcm nun nen Tick besser klingt, ist da eher Nebensache.


----------



## fr4gi4tor (13. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das wär für mich zB schon Mal ein Grund, das *NICHT* so zu steuern - ich schaue eben meistens das "normale" TV-Programm NICHT über meine Hifi-Boxen, d.h. der Receiver ist dann aus - das wäre doof, wenn die Volume dann nicht geht  oder nach nem Film schaue ich gern TV, das wäre dann bescheuert, wenn Receiver und TV ausgehen würden. ^^



das volume am tv geht ja trotzdem wenn der avr abgeschaltet ist. ich steuere dann ganz normal die lautstärke der tv-boxen. ist der avr dann angeschaltet, steuere ich die laustärke der hifi boxen...über die tv-fernbedienung. einziges manko bei mir: läuft der tv schon und ich schalte dann den avr ein, ist der ton kurz weg bis er auf den hifi boxen ausgegeben wird (paar sec). is eig keine schlechte sache. wird quasi alles am tv angschlossen und du hast sogar noch die wahl, ob du ton am tv haben willst oder am avr. avr wird dann quasi nur mit einem hdmi-kabel an die glotze angeschlossen.


----------



## Cibox (14. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Willst Du alles auf einmal eingeschaltet haben? Das wäre für mich Quatsch, im Gegenteil, ich finde: natürlich schaltet man die Dinge einzeln ein, man braucht ja nicht immer alle Geräte auf einmal ^^ Und selbst wenn man doch 2-3 Geräte gleichzeitig nutzen will: Du musst doch sowieso einige Tasten drücken, um auszusuchen, was Du hören/sehen willst - sei es TV-Sender wählen und Volume einstellen oder im DVD-Menü das Setup nutzen und den Film starten + am Receiver passenden Bildausgang wählen und Volume einstellen usw. - ob du dann noch 1-2 mal mehr auf "an" drückst, ist doch nun wirklich nicht schlimm. Ein Player zB geht an sich eh an, wenn Du die Schublade aufmachst und ne Disc einlegst, und falls schon eine drin ist: auf "Play" drücken muss man ja sowieso, und ich kenne ehrlich gesagt nur Player, die durch Druck auf "Play" auch angehen, falls sie noch aus sind. D.h. hier ist es gar nicht nötig, dass eine "Masterfernbedienung" een Player erst einschaltet. Oder ist das bei der PS3 anders?



Du scheinst da was falsch zu verstehen: Wenn man den *TV * mit seiner FB einschaltet, schaltet sich der AVR mit ein. Wenn man den AVR mit seiner FB einschaltet, bleibt der TV natürlich aus. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> bei mir über ein optisches Kabel, das vom LCD zum Receiver geht



Man  muss für RIHD nicht mal das Audiosignal über HDMI beziehen. Man kann sogar das ein Toslink verwenden, sofern man den TV mit  HDMI-Kabel mit dem AVR verbunden hat. Hab ich selber auch schon ausprobiert! 



Herbboy schrieb:


> An einem EINgang? Das macht doch keinen Sinn, dann kannst Du ja am LCD nicht das Bild der Geräte sehen, die am Receiver angeschlossen sind, und auch das Menü des Receivers hast du dann nicht auf dem Schirm ^^ Das ARC ist doch an sich grad dafür gedacht, dass man über den AUSgang des Receivers das Audio vom TV trotzdem nutzen kann ^^ Und so oder so: DAS hat ja alles noch nichts mit der Frage zu tun, wie viele Fernbedienungen man braucht  Übrigens: nicht jeder LCD hat ARC, meiner zB hat das nicht. Auch deswegen nutze ich ein optisches Kabel (2€)


Deshalb hab ich auch geschrieben, dass der BD-Player und die PS3 auf dem TV anzuhängen sind. Und ARC ist ganz einfach dass das TV-Audiosignal vom Fernsehen auf einem HDMI-Ausgang gelegt wird. Ergo: der TV fungiert dann wie eine BD-Player/PS3 etc.  wo sich der AVR einfach das Audiosignal krallt. 
@ARC: also mein Panasonic TX-PXXG20 BJ. 2010 hat das schon



Herbboy schrieb:


> also, bei neueren Receivern steht noch dabei "3D", wobei ich mich frage, ob Du da ganz sicher bist: das Bild-Signal gibt der Receiver an sich unbearbeitet weiter, wieso sollte dann 3D verloren gehen? Hast Du das mal getestet, vlt auch mit anderen Kabeln? Es wäre aber auch wirklich möglich, dass es bei PS3 nicht geht, bei BD-Playern aber kein Problem ist. Da kenn ich mich aber auch nicht aus


Ja ich habe 2 Kabeln ausprobiert und eine 1/2h Nerven versch**** ...  Du kannst das Problem auch hier nachlesen. Wenn also der AVR kein 3D unterstützt wird die "1080p (3D)" Option nicht angezeigt. Wie gesagt: Ob das bei anderen BD-Playern genauso ist, weiß icht nicht...



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das wär für mich zB schon Mal ein Grund, das *NICHT* so zu steuern - ich schaue eben meistens das "normale" TV-Programm NICHT über meine Hifi-Boxen, d.h. der Receiver ist dann aus - das wäre doof, wenn die Volume dann nicht geht  oder nach nem Film schaue ich gern TV, das wäre dann bescheuert, wenn Receiver und TV ausgehen würden. ^^



Das ganze Konzept macht natürlich nur dann sinn, wenn man beim TV schauen auch die 5.1 Anlage verwenden will... aber ich hätte gedacht, dass just darum der Artikel wäre, oder? o_O Und nocheinmal: Der AVR kann ganz normal mit seiner FB weiterhin bedient werden!  Du kannst sogar beide parallel verwenden! Der Vorteil ist *nur* dass die TV-Volume Tasten auch den AVR beeinflussen. Die gemeinsame Ausschaltoption kann man beim AVR  (iirc) sogar deaktivieren... 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab btw eine Logitech Harmony, da kann man auch "Aktionen" programmieren, zB "DVD schauen" => die FB geht in einen Modus, in dem ich die Tasten so belegt hab, dass zB Volume den Receiver steuert, "Programm vor" den Player anspricht (Kapitel vor) usw. - da reicht *ein* Druck auf "an" bei der FB, und der TV, Receiver und Player gehen kann, Receiver schaltet automatisch auf den Eingang für den Player, TV schaltet auf den Eingang für den Receiver und wird stumgeschaltet. Aber obwohl das gehen würde, nutze ich selber lieber eine separate Steuerung, also ich wähle an der FB zB TV, Player usw. und wähle dann dort das, was ich mit dem auswählten Gerät grad machen will.


 
Ob harmony jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, wäre jetzt wirklich eine ganz andere Diskussion auf die wirklich nicht mehr zum Artikel passt. Faktum ist, dass man sich so 60€ spart wenn man beim Kauf vom AVR auf die RIHD-Kleinigkeit achtet.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2013)

Cibox schrieb:


> Du scheinst da was falsch zu verstehen: Wenn man den *TV * mit seiner FB einschaltet, schaltet sich der AVR mit ein. Wenn man den AVR mit seiner FB einschaltet, bleibt der TV natürlich aus.
> [...]


 So "natürlich" ist das nicht ... der Fernseher bleibt bei mir nur aus, wenn die gewählte Quelle *kein HDMI* und/oder *Video*signal beinhaltet. D.h. BR Player, Wii, XBox360 und Popcornmedia Player sorgen dafür, dass auch der Fernseher angeht.

Lediglich Radio bleibt der Fernseher aus. 

Ansich würde mich das nicht stören, wenn meine Freundin nicht den BR Player als CD Player nutzen würde. Das ganze hab ich so gelöst, dass der Fernseher, 360, Popcorn Media Player & Wii über eine Funksteckdose gespeist werden. D.h. hier muss man erst auf einen Knopf drücken, damit die Geräte überhaupt Saft bekommen. Die Lösung spart übrigens auch bares Geld, sind doch alle Geräte wirklich aus und nicht nur im Stand-By. 

Übrigens hab ich auch einen Panasonic TX irgendwas, aber halt aus dem Jahr 2008. Die Technik nennt sich bei Panasonic Viera-Link, nur mal so am Rande ... trotzdem benötige ich ein TOS Kabel für das o.g. Setup.


----------



## Cibox (14. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> So "natürlich" ist das nicht ... der Fernseher bleibt bei mir nur aus, wenn die gewählte Quelle *kein HDMI* und/oder *Video*signal beinhaltet. D.h. BR Player, Wii, XBox360 und Popcornmedia Player sorgen dafür, dass auch der Fernseher angeht.



Also da wär mir bei meinem Pana neu. Ich hab das zwar auch so dass er automatisch auf den HDMI von der PS3 wechselt wenn er dort ein Signal sieht, aber ein/ausschalten geht (iirc) nur über die FB.


----------



## Vordack (14. Januar 2013)

ICh bin auch gerade am überlegen wie ich meine Anlagen zu Hause erneuere. Das wird dieses Jahr fälllig.


Ich hab quasi einen PC mit Monitor, 2 Gesangs-Mikrophone, 1 E-Gitarre und einen LED TV.

Das alles soll über eine Anlage funktionieren. Wie ich die E-Gitarre anschliesse muss ich noch schauen. Egal, mit WAS ich das mache muss ich noch schauen, aber so was wie hier ist ja quasi ein Vertärker 2.0 so wie ich das vestehe.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2013)

Cibox schrieb:


> Du scheinst da was falsch zu verstehen: Wenn man den *TV *mit seiner FB einschaltet, schaltet sich der AVR mit ein. Wenn man den AVR mit seiner FB einschaltet, bleibt der TV natürlich aus.


 Es wird langsam klarer, was man nutzen KANN, aber nicht muss, auch durch das, was Du weiter unten schreibst - davor hatte ich das Gefühl, dass vieles Zwang ist, sich zB BEIDE Geräte abschalten, wenn man eines ausschaltet usw. - das ist aber trotzdem noch sehr verwirrend, zB was Rabowke schreibt hört sich so an, als würde der TV auch angehen, wenn man nur ne CD hören will, der Player aber halt per HDMI am AVR hängt - das wäre dann auch wieder "doof" für mich  und am Ende würd ich so viele Dinge abstellen oder umorganisieren, dass selbst 3 separate Fernbedienungen die bequemere Wahl wären  

Aber egal, es KANN natürlich für manche User ein Vorteil sein, aber es ging halt darum: du hast ja "kritisiert", dass auf RIHD im Artikel nicht eingegangen wurde. Ich seh es aber nur als EIN optionales Feature, das für manche ne nette Sache ist, für viele aber völlige Nebensache - solche Features gibt es aber viele bei einem AVR, die in dem PCG-Artikel gar nicht alle erwähnt werden konnten - da müsste der ja noch ne Ecke länger für sein  zudem muss man da wohl auch extrem genau hinschauen, denn RIHD als "Feature" im Preisvergleich der PCG Receiver im Preisvergleich - PCGames oder auch Geizhals.at/de oder idealo.de usw. gibt es nicht, auch wenn man RIHD als Suchbegriff eingibt inkl. "auch in Artikelbeschreibung suchen" findet man nix - Features wie 3D, HMDI 1.3 und 1.4, USB, Airplay, LAN, DAB, alle denkbaren Audiodecoder usw. kann man aber dort in den filterbaren Features finden, und zB ARC findet man, wenn man es als Suchbegriff eingibt.

Daher frag ich mich: ist dieses RIHD denn überhaupt weit verbreitet, oder ist es eine "Totgeburt", die mal eingeführt wurde, sich aber nicht durchsetzte? Dein Receiver ist nämlich kein ganz aktuelles Modell, sondern "schon" von 2009 - das ist zwar nicht alt, aber wenn ich überlege, was AVRs in jedem Jahr für neue Features bekommen oder auch wieder verlieren (2009 zB war es gar nicht mal selten, dass es Receiver mit HDMI gab, deren HDMI gar nicht nutzbar war außer als "Verteiler" - heute undenkbar ), wäre das nicht abwegig, wenn RIHD inzwischen gar nicht mehr "eingebaut" wird ^^





> Das ganze Konzept macht natürlich nur dann sinn, wenn man beim TV schauen auch die 5.1 Anlage verwenden will... aber ich hätte gedacht, dass just darum der Artikel wäre, oder? o_O


 An sich geht es allgemein um AVRs, was man damit machen kann, da sicher viele mit nem "billigen" PC-Boxenset immer häufiger was von AVRs hören und sich fragen, was es damit auf sich hat. Und da es eine Gamerseite ist auch speziell darum, dass man auch einen PC ua. für Gaming anschließen kann, und dass es aber halt nicht so ne "Kleinigkeit" wie der Kauf eines Boxensets für nur 200€ ist ^^ 



> Der AVR kann ganz normal mit seiner FB weiterhin bedient werden! Du kannst sogar beide parallel verwenden! Der Vorteil ist *nur* dass die TV-Volume Tasten auch den AVR beeinflussen.


 Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass es keine Vorteile gibt je nach dem, welcher Nutzer vor dem Schirm sitzt  ich finde es nur nicht so wichtig, um es als essentielles "Muss" für einen Artikel mit allgemeinen Infos zu AVR zu sehen.



> Die gemeinsame Ausschaltoption kann man beim AVR (iirc) sogar deaktivieren...


 Das wäre mir sehr wichtig, denn wenn beim Abschalten BEIDE Geräte ausgehen würden, wäre das für MICH ein Nachteil. KANN man denn dieses RIHD nutzen, oder wird es "zwangsweise" aktiviert? Wenn es nur ein "kann" ist, würde ICH es vermutlich eh nicht nutzen.




> Ob harmony jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, wäre jetzt wirklich eine ganz andere Diskussion auf die wirklich nicht mehr zum Artikel passt. Faktum ist, dass man sich so 60€ spart wenn man beim Kauf vom AVR auf die RIHD-Kleinigkeit achtet.


 Es ging nur darum, dass es nicht unmöglich ist, ohne RIHD eine einfachere Bedienung zu haben. Sicher gibt es auch günstigere Universal-FB, bei denen man 2-3 Geräte gleichzeitig steuern kann. 


@Vordack: ein AVR ist ein Verstärker, der eben nicht nur Stereo, sondern auch Surround kann und viele Features hat, die für Multimedia hilfreich sind. Vor ein paar Jahren war ein AVR auch nur ein Verstärker mit "mehr Eingängen" und Anschluss für 5+1 Box für Surround, aber es kam immer mehr dazu, vor allem HDMI, und inzwischen auch LAN, USB, Abspielen von MP3...   in Deinem Fall aber wirst Du vermutlich trotzdem ein Mischpult oder eine externe Soundkarte ( "Audiounterface" ) oder so was brauchen, denn zum Direktanschluss von Gesangsmics und EGitarre, dafür sind Hifi-Verstärker/AVRs nicht gedacht und geeignet.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Daher frag ich mich: ist dieses RIHD denn überhaupt weit verbreitet, oder ist es eine "Totgeburt", die mal eingeführt wurde, sich aber nicht durchsetzte? Dein Receiver ist nämlich kein ganz aktuelles Modell, sondern "schon" von 2009 - das ist zwar nicht alt, aber wenn ich überlege, was AVRs in jedem Jahr für neue Features bekommen oder auch wieder verlieren (2009 zB war es gar nicht mal selten, dass es Receiver mit HDMI gab, deren HDMI gar nicht nutzbar war außer als "Verteiler" - heute undenkbar ), wäre das nicht abwegig, wenn RIHD inzwischen gar nicht mehr "eingebaut" wird ^^


RIHD hab ich in dem Kontext auch das erste mal hier gehört, das Grundprinzip scheint hingegen CEC, Consumer Electronics Control – Wikipedia, zu sein & das ist, immer unter verschiedenen Namen, weit verbreitet.

Hmm, Google sei Dank ... RIHD ist CEC, nur eben von Onkyo!  

Also ich möchte CEC nicht mehr missen wollen, da ich konsequent alles über meinen Receiver höre, wäre es mir echt zu blöd immer eine zweite bzw. sogar dritte Fernbedienung in der Nähe zu haben. Einmal richtig eingestellt, muss ich theoretisch (!) so gut wie kaum an die AV FB ran.

Außer meine Freundin hat wieder Radio gehört ... da geht der AV im TV Betrieb korrekt auf "TV", d.h. ich höre Sound, bei HDMI Quellen hingegen wiederum auf "Radio". D.h. ich sehe das Bild der HDMI Quelle, höre aber das Radio.

Logisch, oder?


----------



## Vordack (14. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Vordack: ein AVR ist ein Verstärker, der eben nicht nur Stereo, sondern auch Surround kann und viele Features hat, die für Multimedia hilfreich sind. Vor ein paar Jahren war ein AVR auch nur ein Verstärker mit "mehr Eingängen" und Anschluss für 5+1 Box für Surround, aber es kam immer mehr dazu, vor allem HDMI, und inzwischen auch LAN, USB, Abspielen von MP3...   in Deinem Fall aber wirst Du vermutlich trotzdem ein Mischpult oder eine externe Soundkarte ( "Audiounterface" ) oder so was brauchen, denn zum Direktanschluss von Gesangsmics und EGitarre, dafür sind Hifi-Verstärker/AVRs nicht gedacht und geeignet.



Danke.

Wenn ich emine beiden Mikrophone an den PC anschliesse könnte ich ja den PC an den AVR anschliessen. Die E-Gitarre könnte ich entweder über den PC laufen lassen oder direkt an den AVR (mit Verzerrer oder wie die heissen dazwischen). 

Hmm, ich sollte mir noch mal Mischpults anschauen...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm, Google sei Dank ... RIHD ist CEC, nur eben von Onkyo!


 mit CEC als Suchwort finde ich wiederum beim Preisvergleich nur bei 3 Denon-AVRs, die alle über 1000€ kosten und wohl auch Auslaufmodelle sind (nur bei je 1-2 Shop noch zu haben, Testberichte von 2009)...  



> Also ich möchte CEC nicht mehr missen wollen, da ich konsequent alles über meinen Receiver höre, wäre es mir echt zu blöd immer eine zweite bzw. sogar dritte Fernbedienung in der Nähe zu haben. Einmal richtig eingestellt, muss ich theoretisch (!) so gut wie kaum an die AV FB ran.


 Dafür hab ich bzw kann man halt auch eine Universal-FB nehmen, falls der AVR das nicht kann - und daher find ich es eben nicht relevant, dass das Erwähnen von so was wie RIHD/CEC nicht im Artikel erwähnt wird  wobei ich es aber echt nicht schlimm finden würde, wenn ich zum Einschalten des TVs und Senderwahl die eine FB nehme, zur Seite lege und dann zum lauter/leiser machen eine andere.

Ach ja: da müssen doch sicher alle beteiligten Geräte dieses RIHD/CEC können, oder nicht? ^^


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> mit CEC als Suchwort finde ich wiederum beim Preisvergleich nur bei 3 Denon-AVRs, die alle über 1000€ kosten und wohl auch Auslaufmodelle sind (nur bei je 1-2 Shop noch zu haben, Testberichte von 2009)...


Hast du den Wiki-Link eigentlich gelesen? 

CEC heißt der "echte" Standard, die Hersteller haben aber eigene Bezeichnungen für ihre Implementierung ... wie z.B. Viera-Link bei Panasonic.

Also ich bezweifel sehr stark, dass dieses CEC ein "Auslaufmodell" ist ... ganz im Gegenteil. 



> Ach ja: da müssen doch sicher alle beteiligten Geräte dieses RIHD/CEC können, oder nicht? ^^


Ehrlich gesagt würde es mich wundern, wenn aktuelle *gute *Geräte diesen Standard nicht können ... 

Was natürlich sein kann, dass die Geräte untereinander nicht kompatible sind. Das ist dann eber eher 'fail' des jeweiligen Herstellers, falls es wirklich so sein sollte. Was genau hast du denn für einen Receiver und Fernseher? Mich würde wirklich interessieren, ob die beiden Geräten CEC echt nicht beherrschen!


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2013)

Cibox schrieb:


> [...]Ach ja und noch etwas: Man sollte berücksichtigen, dass man für 3D-Filme die PS3 DIREKT beim TV anschließen muss. Bei meinem Onkyo-Receiver (TX-SR507) wird das 3D Signal NICHT durchgeschliffen, d.h. die PS3 erkennt nicht das am anderen Ende ein 3D-fähiger TV steht. Ob das bei anderen BD-Playern genauso ist weiß ich leider nicht...
> 
> [...]


 Liegt nicht am BD Player, sondern an deinem alten Receiver. 

IMO benötigt man HDMI 1.4+, damit HDMI das 3D Signal 'durchschleift'. Ich hab gerade mal gegoogled, dein AV beherrscht max. HDMI 1.3 und wird explizit ohne 3D Unterstützung verkauft. Kein Wunder das dein Fernseher <> PS3 nichts von einander mitbekommen und du die PS3 direkt anschließen musst.

Mein Yamaha unterstützt explizit das Durchschleifen von 3D Signalen ... nur hab ich eben kein 3D Fernseher!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was natürlich sein kann, dass die Geräte untereinander nicht kompatible sind. Das ist dann eber eher 'fail' des jeweiligen Herstellers, falls es wirklich so sein sollte. Was genau hast du denn für einen Receiver und Fernseher? Mich würde wirklich interessieren, ob die beiden Geräten CEC echt nicht beherrschen!


 Ich hab "anynet" verfügbar zwischen meinem LCD von Samsung und dem BluRay-Player von Panasonic, obwohl Panasonic an sich "Viera Link" nutzt, wie ich Deinem Link entnehme, den ich vorher nicht gelesen hatt. Mit anynet kann ich über die TV-FB ein paar Dinge des Players steuern - natürlich bei weitem nicht alles, zB die "Menü"-taste der Samsung-FB öffnet natürlich weiterhin das Menü des LCDs, wäre ja Schwachsinn, wenn ich die Drücke zB für den gewünschten Bildmodus und ich damit dann nur zum Menü des Players gelangen könnte  aber evlt. gibt es ja auf der FB nen Button, mit dem man zum Player "umschaltet" ? Ich hab halt zzt die originale FB nicht parat, sondern die Harmony, und mit der gehen auch wenn ich grad im LCD-Modus für den Samsung bin Funktionen wie PLay/Stop beim Player.

Mein Receiver ist von Yamaha, ein RX-V471, hatte ich Ende 2011 für 240€ als Schnäppchen bei Amazon bekommen. Da weiß ich gar nicht, ob der auch den TV mitsteuern könnte, zumindest MEINEN TV: es gibt zB unten auf der FB des AVRs einen Bereich "TV" zB mit "Programm + / - ", aber da müsste ich vlt. nen Code eingeben oder so was? 

Kannst Du denn mit der Receiver-FB dann auch zB das Optionsmenü des LCDs aufrufen? VIdeotext nutzen? usw.? 

vlt können das ganze eh ALLE AVRs inzwischen, dann wäre es umso weniger wichtig, wenn das im Artikel nicht gesagt wurde 


ach ja: mein Yamaha hat HDMI 1.4, warb aber nicht mit 3D - kann natürlich sein, dass das "damals" noch nicht so gefragt war und es einfach nicht erwähnt wurde, kann aber auch sein, dass es vlt doch nicht geht ^^ aber 3D ist für mich absolut kein Thema für die nächsten Jahre - wenn ich mal "intenstiv" Filme schaue, dann immer mit Freunden, und da wäre 3D zu aufwendig (Brillen, BD-Preise, ggf. funktioniert dass bei einigen nicht wegen deren Sitzwinkel, mancher verträgt es eh nicht usw. ) *edit* ich seh grad, dass der doch 3D "hat", das wird aber nur in so nem Nebensatz au der Website von Yamaha erwähnt und nicht plakativ beworben


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mein Receiver ist von Yamaha, ein RX-V471, hatte ich Ende 2011 für 240€ als Schnäppchen bei Amazon bekommen. Da weiß ich gar nicht, ob der auch den TV mitsteuern könnte, zumindest MEINEN TV: es gibt zB unten auf der FB des AVRs einen Bereich "TV" zB mit "Programm + / - ", aber da müsste ich vlt. nen Code eingeben oder so was?
> 
> [...]
> 
> ach ja: mein Yamaha hat HDMI 1.4, warb aber nicht mit 3D - kann natürlich sein, dass das "damals" noch nicht so gefragt war und es einfach nicht erwähnt wurde, kann aber auch sein, dass es vlt doch nicht geht ^^ aber 3D ist für mich absolut kein Thema für die nächsten Jahre - wenn ich mal "intenstiv" Filme schaue, dann immer mit Freunden, und da wäre 3D zu aufwendig (Brillen, BD-Preise, ggf. funktioniert dass bei einigen nicht wegen deren Sitzwinkel, mancher verträgt es eh nicht usw. ) *edit* ich seh grad, dass der doch 3D "hat", das wird aber nur in so nem Nebensatz au der Website von Yamaha erwähnt und nicht plakativ beworben


Ich hab den Yamaha V571 und der wurde, auf Amazon.de, explizit als 3D fähig beworben, auch auf der Internetseite steht diesbzgl. was von 3D: RX-V571 - AV-Receiver / Verstärker - Yamaha - Deutschland

Aber machen wir uns nichts vor, der Grund, warum das lediglich nur erwähnt wird: das 3D Signal wird einfach nur *unbearbeitet* weitergeleitet, nicht mehr. 

Übrigens funktioniert die Steuerung meines LCDs mit der AV FB *nicht*, jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht was ich konfigurieren sollte ...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber machen wir uns nichts vor, der Grund, warum das lediglich nur erwähnt wird: das 3D Signal wird einfach nur *unbearbeitet* weitergeleitet, nicht mehr.


 Das mein ich ja eben auch, aber es wäre ja möglich, dass es bei 1.4 irgendeinen Zusatzkontakt oder so was gibt, den 1.3 nicht hat. Es gibt ja auch 1.3 und 1.4-Kabel, wobei ich auch da nicht weiß, ob für 3D ein explizites 1.4-Kabel wirklich nötig wäre.




> Übrigens funktioniert die Steuerung meines LCDs mit der AV FB *nicht*, jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht was ich konfigurieren sollte ...


 D.h Du nimmst dann die TV-FB, um "alles" zu steuern? Kommst Du denn der auch an alle Einstellungsmenüs des AVR ran, EIngangsauswahl usw. ?


----------

